# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Windgoo Electric Bike Parts

## anusharehan

Within the electric-bikes product catalog you can find all kinds of components and spare parts for electric bicycles and electric kits compatible with most brands.
The components and spare parts for electric bikes and electric kits from BuynBuy are compatible with most brands Windgoo Electric Bike Parts.
In recent years, many brands have sold electric bicycles and electric kits in the UK market. Many of them have ceased their activity or do not have a spare parts service in UK.
This makes it difficult to repair some of the most common problems with bicycle electrical components and kits like controllers and sensors.
There are numerous requests that bicycle shops and individuals make to us in this regard. They have an electric bicycle or an electric kit from a brand for which they cannot find the component or spare part they need.

----------


## Thomas

i agree that

----------

